# A Printer That Uses No Consumables



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/02/08/toner-ink-and-paperless-printer-video/

http://www.sanwa-newtec.co.jp/english/products/rp_print_e.html#cost

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's an idea that's going nowhere fast!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Wait till someone spills coffee on that "special" paper and runs it through the printer.....

Besides who wants to put loggers out of a job.

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The "practicality" of that thing is more than a little questionable! I think It's just a gimmick at this point. I'm sure they'll see a few to the really lost gadget freaks, but I don't see a mainstream application.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

if you don't pay for the ink, you'll pay huge for the printer, whou !


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool!!!

You could turn junk mail into something useful like a sticky note for the fridge... if it was use as widely as paper as in every one using it.

It still beats cutting down trees ,id say hell yes if it was cheap but like always some things are to good to last.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/02/08/toner-ink-and-paperless-printer-video/ 



> *One sheet costs $3.35, while the PrePeat itself is priced at $5,600. *Its already available in Japan


I don't think you can use regular paper, or else it would be maybe a good idea.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Who's going to start using printers again? 

Other than a form here and there, and pictures, I haven't printed anything in years. Are we going back to the olden days? 

What's next? Recyclable floppies?


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Elvandil, I guess you have not worked in an office?  People print out everything, daily tons of office emails about, do this, do that, don't do this, don't do that, and rules changed daily. Stupid,  but supervisors ignored me. 
I had a shortcut on the taskbar to emails and looked it up, if it concerned me. Management had to know daily, how many new customers we had and they printed out the whole list (hundreds of pages) daily. 
At the end of the day, all was thrown into the recycle bin.:down:

Paperwaste is terrible, I just imagine at $3,35 per page and the laziness to feed the printer with paper, would not save anything.

On the other hand, you are right, at home I mostly print just pictures with irregular size for a frame, that I cannot get printed cheaper elsewhere


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is the answer to a question that nobody should have asked! 

If you want to eliminate your paper usage, just eliminate your paper usage! This is one seriously dumb idea! :down:


----------

